# Scientology Orientation video



## fivepointcalvinist (Jun 27, 2006)

[video=google;-3748589621013011299]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3748589621013011299[/video]

also:

http://www.archive.org/details/BrianTiptonScientologyOrientation


----------



## crhoades (Jun 27, 2006)

Scientology Catechism


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 27, 2006)

Cool!!! Orientation begins with an awesome 3D version of Asteroids. But I couldn't find the fire button.


----------



## SRoper (Jun 27, 2006)

From the video:

"Since Scientology is relatively new, you may hear the question asked, 'Is Scientology a bona fide religion?' Let me assure you it is, according to more than 65 court decisions from around the world."

Too funny!


----------



## matt01 (Jun 28, 2006)

Just remember, "Millions of Scientologist are waiting to be your friend,,,"


----------

